# MQG Dividend



## ste05 (26 June 2008)

Hi,

I bought these shares on the ex dividend date of 26/05.   I was wondering if I will receive dividends on this stock?  Or because Commsec settled on the 29th they will not come through?

Thankyou


----------



## prana (27 June 2008)

I hope this helps 
http://www.squidoo.com/ex-div

maybe you are really lucky and your record date is stufed and you still get divs  Good luck mate.


----------



## ste05 (27 June 2008)

That doesn't look too promising then 

Thanks for the help


----------



## Miner (5 March 2015)

Can Joe please do some spring cleaning ?
This is a dead thread since 2008 - no posting. Delete it please


----------



## divs4ever (29 October 2021)

Macquarie Group announced an ordinary dividend of 272 cps for a period of six months ending on 30 September 2021, with a record date of 11 September 2021 and payment date is 14 September 2021. The Company's DRP will apply to this dividend.

 DYOR

 i hold MQG ( 'free-carried' ) ( and participate in the DRP )

 since my theoretical av. SP is $26.76   , i am NOT unhappy with the div. 

please note i class MQG  as ' a higher risk bank ' ( less likely to be bailed out by the federal government )


----------

